# trigger shot



## ray 39 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi this is my first IUI and have been on gonal f 225 since cd3, I`ve been for a scan 2day which is cd9 and was told my lining is 9mm and have one follie at 19mm one at 15 and one at 13
I have been told to do another shot of gonal F 2night then do my trigger at 9am tommorrow ready for IUI at 12 on thurs but I`m worried I will of ovulated by then and missed my chance I have used opk`s this morning and night and both times have been neg 
HELP PLEASE IF YOU CAN 
THANKU


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi, 

I've never had gonal F, so I don't know if any information I can give will help, but if you hadn't had a natural LH surge by yesterday evening, then you are unlikely to have ovulated today (before the shot triggers you to do so).  

I think ovulation occurs 36-40 hours after the shot, and the egg survives for 24 hours, so you're well in time I think.  Try not to worry, remember the clinic attract their patients on the basis of their results, so they will be doing their best for you!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ray      trust your clinic - they will have worked everything out to suit you including the amount of gonal f and have worked out when's best for you to take your trigger shot.


Your OPK's will be negative honey as you'll have not ovulated.  The clinic have scanned you and are monitoring you .. trust them honey and stay strong.


     for this cycle honey.  


Mini xx


----------



## ray 39 (Sep 3, 2011)

thanku both so much you have put me at ease a little getting very nervous now  
 to you both xx


----------



## cooky (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Ray
We'll be having our IUI at the same time - I'm booked for tomorrow at 12 too 

I have similar concerns. This is our 2nd IUI (this time - had successful IUI 3 years ago). The last cycle we had I ovulated the day before the IUI. The clinic were still happy to continue though as the egg is viable for 24 hours and they hope to catch it on the way down. This time I have been extra cautious and looking out for any small sign of ovulation. I panicked on Monday night when I had lots of ewcm and a smiley face on the clear blue ovulation test. The following morning all ovulation tests were negative (?). I was scanned yesterday and both follies were still there  I was scanned again this morning and have 2 follies which are 16mm and 17mm so it's all set for tomorrow. I will trigger tonight. They have given me a shorter window between trigger and basting as I reckon I will ovulate sooner rather than later. 

I voiced my concerns about ovulating within the next 24 hours but the consultant assures me that even if this is the case then it's not a problem and doesn't affect the chances of success. So good luck - lets do this and both get our BFP's xx


----------

